

Learn how to play disc golf-secrets of pro disc freestyle - lizataylor001
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPuLZ8UWAuU

======
viraptor
I'm torn... on one hand side it's awsome, on the other it's not something I'd
like to see on HN. There's reddit and loads of other sites for cool videos.

Flagged.

